# MARSOC Recruiting Website



## Hap4302 (Aug 14, 2007)

MARSOC now has a recruiting info website up and running. Please take a look and launch any feedback you may have my way. The site can be reached through www.marsoc.usmc.mil (which is also undergoing a facelift) or by going directly to www.marsoc.usmc.mil/recruiting.

Semper Fidelis!
Maj. Cliff "Hap" Gilmore
MARSOC Public Affairs Officer
marsocpao@usmc.mil


----------



## Hap4302 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Doing Push Ups...*

I'm up... They see me... I'm down...

The test site ran smoothly, but we hit some technical barriers when we went live. Rather than drawing you to an all-pro looking site with links to dead-ends, we pulled the site back down for revisions. It should be back up and running within a working day or so. I'll keep you posted.

Semper Fidelis!
Maj. Gilmore


----------



## Hap4302 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Recruiting Site Is Up and Running*

Worked out the kinks and things are up and running at www.marsoc.usmc.mil/recruiting.

Semper Fidelis!
Maj. Gilmore


----------



## 0699 (Aug 16, 2007)

Maj Gilmore-
Looks much better.  Please check your PMs.

BTW, I had the opportunity to meet Maj Gilmore today.  Good guy, I told him he just needed to post more.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 16, 2007)

0699 said:


> BTW, I had the opportunity to meet Maj Gilmore today. Good guy, I told him he just needed to post more.


 
How much do I owe you now? ;)


----------



## 0699 (Aug 16, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> How much do I owe you now? ;)



Enlist two qualified people in the Corps and we'll call it even.


----------



## nograndpas (Oct 30, 2009)

why is MSOAG still designated as such on the page?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 30, 2009)

The MARSOC website went downhill after Hap left as PAO.


----------



## tigerstr (Oct 30, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> The MARSOC website went downhill after Hap left as PAO.




Aint that the truth! 

Just to prove that sometimes one man makes all the difference.


----------



## nograndpas (Nov 18, 2009)

personally, i think marsoc is a better place without him. he's an OPSEC nightmare. i mean, seriously, just look at his public profile.


----------



## DesperateLands (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Hap,
I just checked out your website on MARSOC! 

Looks very nice Great Job! Sounds like some great challenge for someone to join. looks Great!

Reggie


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 18, 2009)

nograndpas said:


> personally, i think marsoc is a better place without him. he's an OPSEC nightmare. i mean, seriously, just look at his public profile.



He was a PAO, not an operator. He was doing his job.  What's the big deal?


----------



## Guildc123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I leave for the Navy at the end of August to become a Corpsman. I have visited the MARSOC site quite a bit but I have found very little info on how Corpsmen would apply and what training they would go through. Do corpsmen go through the Individual training like marines do or is their training diffrent? I am intersted in screening for SARC at A- school, is it possible for SARC's to request to go to MARSOC after their training or do they have to serve with a Recon battalion first? Is being a SARC a requirement to join MARSOC if not can  8404 Corpsmen screen for MARSOC during Corpsmen A- school or field med?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 10, 2012)

*Screening and training*

Male graduates of Field Medical Service School, hospitalman to hospital corpsman 2nd class, who are currently serving with a Marine Corps unit may attend the screening. Candidates must have a current ASVABgeneral technical score of 100 or higher, the last three physical fitness assessments and be able to achieve a first class swim qualification. A commanding officer endorsement is also required, no non-judicial punishments for 12 months and no court-martials for 24 months. The extensive training requires a commitment to serve as a recon corpsman for a minimum of three years.
Qualified recon corpsmen are sent to a "Marines Awaiting Reconnaissance Training" (MART) platoon at Camp Pendleton, CA where they train continuously. Once a corpsman passes the screening criteria, he must attend the 13-week Basic Reconnaissance Course at Camp Pendleton, CA. After BRC, the corpsman must complete training schools that include the United States Marine Corps Combatant Diver Course, Army Basic Airborne School and Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman Course.[1]
*Occupational Classification*

After completion of Phase 1-6 listed below, corpsman holding the NEC 8404 will be awarded the NEC 8427. All other personnel will be able to perform as a qualified inside tender.[2]

NEC 8404 Fleet Marine School graduate
Basic Reconnaissance School MOS (0321) (9 weeks)
Marine Combatant Dive School (7 weeks)
Amphibious Reconnaissance Course (3 weeks)
US Army Special Operations Combatant Medic course (36 weeks)
US Army Basic Airborne School (3 weeks). Sailors possessing NEC 8404 will be awarded NEC 8427.
US Army Special Operations Combat Medic ADSOCM (24 weeks). Sailors holding the NEC 8427 will be awarded NEC 8403.
 
I found that on Wikipedia...
I hope I'm not stepping out of my lane here, but there's a saying around here about focusing on your 25m target...


----------

